# Has anybody gotten deactivated due to low ratings



## Clifford Chong

I was wondering if anybody really got deactivated for having a rating below 4.6.

To me, that's kind of ridiculous since I've gotten several if not many passengers who gave me a 4/5 when I did absolutely nothing wrong...I wasn't even given a flag or any comment on how I could do better. So after 70 rides, I'm at 4.78 which isn't that good since I drive a lot and I do my best to make passengers comfortable and satisfied.

My question is, does Lyft really deactivate drivers for having a rating below 4.6? Don't they care about maximizing their profit? I hardly think everyone who has a low rating are truly bad drivers. I think many passengers out there give low ratings for incredibly trivial reasons like not wearing shoes, having a stupid name (like me), they don't like the car's color, not understanding Italian, they were in a bad mood that day, etc. etc. Doesn't Lyft realize that people can literally get away with this?


----------



## Subaru_X

You drive with no shoes on?


----------



## Lidman

Maybe some of the pax didn't care for the snacks.


----------



## Clifford Chong

Subaru_X said:


> You drive with no shoes on?


No, that was just an example.


----------



## Subaru_X

Uber provides a service to the driver and the Pax. The ratings are skewed toward the passenger and for good reason. 

In my short experience, the vast majority of pax understand the ratings system. In the past 2 weeks, 64 out of 70 ratings I got were five star. I am sure that the reasons for this are that I have a good car, I drive carefully and efficiently, I am courteous etc. Those are all things I control. & I wear shoes 

What I can't control are the tiny minority who rate one star or anything lower than 5. Stressing over people who are ignorant or hate the world is pointless. Keep yourself & your car clean, learn to read the passengers re. whether they want conversation and/or water/mints etc, be professional.


----------



## Clifford Chong

Subaru_X said:


> Uber provides a service to the driver and the Pax. The ratings are skewed toward the passenger and for good reason.
> 
> In my short experience, the vast majority of pax understand the ratings system. In the past 2 weeks, 64 out of 70 ratings I got were five star. I am sure that the reasons for this are that I have a good car, I drive carefully and efficiently, I am courteous etc. Those are all things I control. & I wear shoes
> 
> What I can't control are the tiny minority who rate one star or anything lower than 5. Stressing over people who are ignorant or hate the world is pointless. Keep yourself & your car clean, learn to read the passengers re. whether they want conversation and/or water/mints etc, be professional.


Well I do keep my car clean, it's only a year old so everything is pretty much in good condition. I kid you not, a Maserati driver even complimented on how nice my car looked. It's a silver Honda...

I have yet to get flagged for navigation. The only flag I ever got was for "friendliness" although the person did NOT leave a comment on why s/he flagged me but he gave me 3/5 and decided to flag me for that even though I did absolutely nothing to deserve it (probably thought I was too quiet or something.)

I provide air conditioning, ports to charge both Android/Iphone. Out of the 70 rides, only 1 person asked me for 'gum' but said to him that I "ran out" so he didn't even mind. I always ask them if it's cool back there and if I need to turn on the air conditioner more.

Idk what else I can do that'll help my rating beyond that...I don't feel like I have to treat them like they're my Kings and Queens - they're clearly not and Lyft needs to knock it off already because of how unethical it is (to the driver).


----------



## Michael Louca

Yes I did. See my thread 4.5


----------



## ibkargbo

I am a lyft driver. I dactivated for low ratings. Is there any way to appeal? To renstate my driver account. Please I need help ASAP. Thank you


----------



## Clifford Chong

ibkargbo said:


> I am a lyft driver. I dactivated for low ratings. Is there any way to appeal? To renstate my driver account. Please I need help ASAP. Thank you


Idk, maybe they can reactivate your account by resetting your ratings to 0 trips and start all over to see if you can do better? Maybe. Cause I saw somebody say that here.


----------



## THE MAN!

Clifford Chong said:


> Idk, maybe they can reactivate your account by resetting your ratings to 0 trips and start all over to see if you can do better? Maybe. Cause I saw somebody say that here.


Screw the bottled water, mints, etc. It gets you nothing in the end. I've driven since Uberx launched in DC off and on. Have a 4.86 rating with 1000's of fares under belt. Yes I know the area well and friendly/personable. But end of the day it gets me/you really nothing! If Uber really cared about ratings they would offer less of there deduction for maintaining a certain rating. Or not tanking the fares so good drivers would of kept driving, or driving more often. Just like some people would never give a 10 for anything. The reality of it is I receive 5* 4.86 times out of 5 and that's not to bad! Just get them in a safe timely manner and you'll keep your account active. I'm sure you/me at times will get stuck in traffic at no fault of ours and you'll get dinged for that. We unfortunately exist in a very entitled society and some you'll never get a 5 from regardless!


----------



## UberTaxPro

Clifford Chong said:


> I was wondering if anybody really got deactivated for having a rating below 4.6.
> 
> To me, that's kind of ridiculous since I've gotten several if not many passengers who gave me a 4/5 when I did absolutely nothing wrong...I wasn't even given a flag or any comment on how I could do better. So after 70 rides, I'm at 4.78 which isn't that good since I drive a lot and I do my best to make passengers comfortable and satisfied.
> 
> My question is, does Lyft really deactivate drivers for having a rating below 4.6? Don't they care about maximizing their profit? I hardly think everyone who has a low rating are truly bad drivers. I think many passengers out there give low ratings for incredibly trivial reasons like not wearing shoes, having a stupid name (like me), they don't like the car's color, not understanding Italian, they were in a bad mood that day, etc. etc. Doesn't Lyft realize that people can literally get away with this?


4.78 is good enough!


----------



## Onstriker

I have a 5 star rating with lyft. Been driving since February, I use lyft as a passenger and I can tell you what you can do to get better ratings. Feel free to private message me


----------



## elelegido

Clifford Chong said:


> I was wondering if anybody really got deactivated for having a rating below 4.6.
> 
> To me, that's kind of ridiculous since I've gotten several if not many passengers who gave me a 4/5 when I did absolutely nothing wrong...I wasn't even given a flag or any comment on how I could do better. So after 70 rides, I'm at 4.78 which isn't that good since I drive a lot and I do my best to make passengers comfortable and satisfied.
> 
> My question is, does Lyft really deactivate drivers for having a rating below 4.6? Don't they care about maximizing their profit? I hardly think everyone who has a low rating are truly bad drivers. I think many passengers out there give low ratings for incredibly trivial reasons like not wearing shoes, having a stupid name (like me), they don't like the car's color, not understanding Italian, they were in a bad mood that day, etc. etc. Doesn't Lyft realize that people can literally get away with this?


As long as your car's not a wreck, you don't drive like an idiot, and you don't stink, pax rate you on your personality. If they like you, they'll rate you highly, and vice versa.

4.78 is fine, though. I'm at 4.79 after last night's efforts. I was at 4.74 the night before. Don't read anything into it. A few weeks ago I was at 4.94, up from 4.68 a few weeks before that. If you drop below 4.6 and stay there for a time then that is the time to start to be concerned.


----------



## ibkargbo

Clifford Chong said:


> Idk, maybe they can reactivate your account by resetting your ratings to 0 trips and start all over to see if you can do better? Maybe. Cause I saw somebody say that here.


Can any show me how to reset my ratings to zero on lyft driving. Please I need help ASAP. Thanks


----------



## ibkargbo

Clifford Chong said:


> I was wondering if anybody really got deactivated for having a rating below 4.6.
> 
> To me, that's kind of ridiculous since I've gotten several if not many passengers who gave me a 4/5 when I did absolutely nothing wrong...I wasn't even given a flag or any comment on how I could do better. So after 70 rides, I'm at 4.78 which isn't that good since I drive a lot and I do my best to make passengers comfortable and satisfied.
> 
> My question is, does Lyft really deactivate drivers for having a rating below 4.6? Don't they care about maximizing their profit? I hardly think everyone who has a low rating are truly bad drivers. I think many passengers out there give low ratings for incredibly trivial reasons like not wearing shoes, having a stupid name (like me), they don't like the car's color, not understanding Italian, they were in a bad mood that day, etc. etc. Doesn't Lyft realize that people can literally get away with this?


I got dactivated for low ratings on lyft. I have send the many appeal emails but they don't respond to me.is any one can help me here. Thanks


----------



## elelegido

ibkargbo said:


> Can any show me how to reset my ratings to zero on lyft driving. Please I need help ASAP. Thanks


You can't reset the ratings that pax give you. But you can email Lyft support after you've given a ride to a ****** and ask them to remove a rider's rating of you, giving the reason. I've done this on 3 occasions in 1,200 Lyft rides. They removed the rating each time.

If it's more a general ratings issue you have, as opposed to specific incidents, you need to concentrate on improving your future ratings. All ratings get flushed out of your average after 100 ratings anyway; it's not hugely difficult to improve.


----------



## ibkargbo

Has anyone knows if uber accept 2004 car's? Please I need help ASAP thanks


----------



## elelegido

ibkargbo said:


> Has anyone knows if uber accept 2004 car's? Please I need help ASAP thanks


As far as I know, they are accepting 2000 and newer on a trial basis in some markets. Contact them and ask.

Did Lyft deactivate you? What happened? Did they give you a warning first?


----------



## Lidman

I've gotten 'love notes" from lyft threatening deactivation if I continue to be inactive. I don't really care one way or the other since I rarely go out there any more.


----------



## Lidman

Onstriker said:


> I have a 5 star rating with lyft. Been driving since February, I use lyft as a passenger and I can tell you what you can do to get better ratings. Feel free to private message me


yeah tell the pax rate me 5 or else.


----------



## ibkargbo

Automóbica said:


> Sign up as a driver in Automóbica
> 
> The only legal platform in the world
> 
> Register as Driver and earn money with your car
> 
> Automóbica innovation is the driver on your vehicle where the user requesting a transfer and the user is the person who drives during transport and driver traveling in the front passenger seat is
> Send resume


I just work at lyft for 4 day and I got dactivated. They said for low ratings. They dactivate me without worning. I contact them they never replied. I got foustrated that because I just left my other jab. I said let me try lyft maybe things will be better for me. I got approved 4 days later I got dactivated without worning. Is there any solution. Please I need help ASAP. Thanks


----------



## elelegido

ibkargbo said:


> I just work at lyft for 4 day and I got dactivated. They said for low ratings. They dactivate me without worning. I contact them they never replied. I got foustrated that because I just left my other jab. I said let me try lyft maybe things will be better for me. I got approved 4 days later I got dactivated without worning. Is there any solution. Please I need help ASAP. Thanks


My guess would be that a pax made a serious complaint against you, your driving or your vehicle, or they uncovered something about you in a background check. I can't see them reinstating you.


----------



## Onstriker

ibkargbo said:


> I just work at lyft for 4 day and I got dactivated. They said for low ratings. They dactivate me without worning. I contact them they never replied. I got foustrated that because I just left my other jab. I said let me try lyft maybe things will be better for me. I got approved 4 days later I got dactivated without worning. Is there any solution. Please I need help ASAP. Thanks


Go to the HQ in Long Island city! And speak to them directly , depending on the reasons for deactivation they may reconsider


----------



## Oc_DriverX

Subaru_X said:


> You drive with no shoes on?


When I wear flip flops, I drive with no shoes. I believe I am safer driving barefoot than with shoes on.


----------



## THE MAN!

ibkargbo said:


> Has anyone knows if uber accept 2004 car's? Please I need help ASAP thanks


Ubers 2006

Lyft 2000


----------



## Clifford Chong

ibkargbo said:


> I just work at lyft for 4 day and I got dactivated. They said for low ratings. They dactivate me without worning. I contact them they never replied. I got foustrated that because I just left my other jab. I said let me try lyft maybe things will be better for me. I got approved 4 days later I got dactivated without worning. Is there any solution. Please I need help ASAP. Thanks


They probably didn't deactivate you after just working for 4 days. They might had found an error with your application and deactivated you. Did they send an email? If so, did it say anything about "violating safety guidelines"? That's probably why.


THE MAN! said:


> Ubers 2006
> 
> Lyft 2000


I don't think it's a good idea to use a 15 year old car for Lyft. An Accord or a bigger car that old is not as safe as some of the smaller cars today...


----------



## alln

Clifford Chong said:


> I was wondering if anybody really got deactivated for having a rating below 4.6.
> 
> To me, that's kind of ridiculous since I've gotten several if not many passengers who gave me a 4/5 when I did absolutely nothing wrong...I wasn't even given a flag or any comment on how I could do better. So after 70 rides, I'm at 4.78 which isn't that good since I drive a lot and I do my best to make passengers comfortable and satisfied.
> 
> My question is, does Lyft really deactivate drivers for having a rating below 4.6? Don't they care about maximizing their profit? I hardly think everyone who has a low rating are truly bad drivers. I think many passengers out there give low ratings for incredibly trivial reasons like not wearing shoes, having a stupid name (like me), they don't like the car's color, not understanding Italian, they were in a bad mood that day, etc. etc. Doesn't Lyft realize that people can literally get away with this?


Lyft deactivate on case by case basis and normally they don't, I have below 4.6 at lyft and still driving


----------



## squirtlekip

People very rarely leave relevant criticism in their comments, you get way more positive comments.

I wrote a program to parse my weekly ratings
I have 988 rides (as of last weekly feedback)
Of those I've received 747 ratings. 
679 of which were 5's, 59 left a comment (8% commented). 
I've received 68 4 and below ratings, 3 left a comment (4.4% commented), 11 left flags (16%).

As you can see from the stats way more people left positive feedback than negative.

I just wish Lyft would make it easier to pick out which ride left negative feedback. It makes it really hard to improve if you can't pick out the issue.

Of the comments they were all very easy to isolate but the flags are hard to trace to a specific ride, and therefore hard to pick out what exactly I did wrong.


----------



## squirtlekip

Oc_DriverX said:


> When I wear flip flops, I drive with no shoes. I believe I am safer driving barefoot than with shoes on.


I slip off the right flip flopin the summer because it makes the brake/gas much more sensitive.

I'm pretty sure it's actually illegal to drive without shoes (oddly enough). Fortunately for me most pax can't see my feet.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

squirtlekip said:


> I slip off the right flip flopin the summer because it makes the brake/gas much more sensitive.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's actually illegal to drive without shoes (oddly enough). Fortunately for me most pax can't see my feet.


I don't believe that is illegal in CA. You may be correct in other jurisdictions.


----------



## Mr_Frenchie

I like the idea that if a Pax leaves a 3 or lower rating you MUST state the reason. Then Lyft must clear the low rating if it’s justify. If they write that they hate the car color giving him a 2. It will not reflect on the driver’s rating. 

Very simple and fair.


----------



## flashgordonnc

Clifford Chong said:


> I was wondering if anybody really got deactivated for having a rating below 4.6.
> 
> To me, that's kind of ridiculous since I've gotten several if not many passengers who gave me a 4/5 when I did absolutely nothing wrong...I wasn't even given a flag or any comment on how I could do better. So after 70 rides, I'm at 4.78 which isn't that good since I drive a lot and I do my best to make passengers comfortable and satisfied.
> 
> My question is, does Lyft really deactivate drivers for having a rating below 4.6? Don't they care about maximizing their profit? I hardly think everyone who has a low rating are truly bad drivers. I think many passengers out there give low ratings for incredibly trivial reasons like not wearing shoes, having a stupid name (like me), they don't like the car's color, not understanding Italian, they were in a bad mood that day, etc. etc. Doesn't Lyft realize that people can literally get away with this?


There is another mostly invisible problem with the rating system.
Pax that might normally would give you a 5 don't bother to rate. (So your 5 star rides don't get counted).
Little Jerks, big Jerks, etc love to rate below 5 just to lash out.
Example of validity: Most www blog sites worldwide are filled with people trashing other people.
Positive testimonials online "anywhere" are seldom seen.


----------



## KMANDERSON

ibkargbo said:


> I just work at lyft for 4 day and I got dactivated. They said for low ratings. They dactivate me without worning. I contact them they never replied. I got foustrated that because I just left my other jab. I said let me try lyft maybe things will be better for me. I got approved 4 days later I got dactivated without worning. Is there any solution. Please I need help ASAP. Thanks


yeah sign up for uber


----------



## UberXking

Don't worry about things you can't control. Treat the customer with respect and your car clean.


----------

